# Do I need to be scanned?



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a little advice, I have been perscribed 50mg of clomid. Do I need to be scan? My consultant said ideally I should be monitored because of the risk of mulitple pregnancy. 

Thing is for moitoring its £610 per cycle!!! DH and I are of course praying for a miracle while on clomid, but in the mean time we are saving for another IVF. 
Hence why I dont want to pay £610! 

Also how much does clomid cost on a private script? 

Thanks
Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

£610 per cycle for monitoring...wow that's alot !!!    Can't you just get a separate scan done privately which should cost around £150 ?  You really only need to have the one scan done per cycle, leading up to ovulation so around cd11/12....unless of course the follicle isn't that big at first scan so they recommend another scan a few days later.  What do they do for £610 as that seems ridiculously high ?!  That's not that much less than we pay for private FET (around £900 at our clinic).

Saying that, lots of ladies don't have any scans when on clomid....it does seem to vary consultant/clinic to consultant/clinic....some may just have a progesterone blood test at 7dpo....some don't even have that.

I had scans for the 1st 3 months whilst on clomid because I ovulate fine naturally so was taking it to boost, which meant I was more likely to have multiple dominant follicles.  After 3 mths, the consultant had a good idea of how I was responding so said I didn't need any further scans (I was on clomid for 6mths).  I'd had progesterone tested several times on natural cycles and it was always good so I had progesterone tests on 1st and 4th cycles of clomid to see what it was but didn't have it tested on the other months.

As for how much clomid costs on private script, baring in mind that it was 5 years ago I was prescribed it, it cost me £12 for 3mths......not sure how much a private script costs now.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Natasha... I know it seems so high just for a few scans and blood tests. 
I dont have any problems ovulating, we are giving it ago to give us a boost. Plus we have recently had a BFN from IVF#4 and now we are being told my eggs are poor quaility. (never rains when it poors ah?!) 

Hoping clomid does the trick.  

I was looking at local clinic, I may even call my old clinic the Chaucer to see how much they will charge for scans.
I am sure I can find a clinic to scan me around cycle day 12ish... I normal ovulate around day 14/15. 

Silly question... Can I just go to boots or another phamacy to get the Clomid? 
Thanks again
Natalie xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

for the recent BFN hun....life really sucks sometimes  

I would defo see if you can get a scan done separately...and if you ovulate around cd14/15 then getting scanned cd11/12 would be fine as should be able to see the dominant follicle and also measure womb lining thickness......and then if you have an understanding GP then see if they'll give you the progesterone blood test.  I can't remember exactly how much our clinic charges for a single scan but think it's around £150....and then £45 for a blood test (we're BMI Chelsfield)....so approx £200....alot less that the £610 you've been quoted which I do think is way over the top !

You can get clomid at any chemist, including Boots.

N xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I was once put on clomid by a NHS consultant and he didnt scan me at all - which is apparently what he always done... he just done a  blood test on day 21? to see if I was ovulating on the clomid as I wasnt when he checked before the clomid.
There is something called Kent medical immaging??  is meant to be really cheap for scans  if you do decide to want one,  If I find the link Ill post it xxx  (I think if I was you Id be tempted to not bother monitoring - or maybe ask your GP if he / she can do anything) xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

http://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Helen  

But thats the place I went to for my 10 week scan... Nice place, but to many awful memories.  
I contacted Mr Penman a gyne I used to see years ago, who is now private... He doesnt do follical tracking and said that he doesnt know anywhere but fertility clinics that will do it. He also mentioned that a blood test 7dpo should be enough. As I am ok 50mg. 

So I wont bother with scans, just going to beg my GP for the blood test. Which I think she will do. 

Natalie xxxx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey sorry 2 but in, u shouldnt have 2 beg ur gp, just book an appointment with a nurse 2 get ur bloods takin cd21 hun. Ur gp cant really stop u. Im only gettin cd21 hun.

Good luck hun x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lesleyr said:


> hey sorry 2 but in, u shouldnt have 2 beg ur gp, just book an appointment with a nurse 2 get ur bloods takin cd21 hun. Ur gp cant really stop u. Im only gettin cd21 hun.
> 
> Good luck hun x


Unfortunately some GPs will not offer progesterone blood tests if you're paying for private treatment.

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14....ideally progesterone should be tested at 7dpo as this is when it peaks.

Also, many GPs/nurses don't actually do the blood tests at the surgery....with ours the GP or practise nurse completes the form but the blood test is done at local hospital.

*Natalie* hun....keeping fingers crossed for you on your first month of clomid  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Natasha ~ Thank you


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

I also just wanted to be scanned while I take Clomid (Ive just started it yesterday) because I had read about the risk of Overstimmulating.  
So I asked the clinic where I went last year (for initial consultation, blood tests, pre-treatment scan, and monitoring for IUI/donor sperm but it was cancelled due to no follicle growth and thin lining all in all cost about £600+).. very disappointing, but at least then I was aware that I was not ovulating and would need a medicated cycle next time round.  
Things changed for me in the six months since I last went to the clinic - As I now have a partner so no longer need IUI/DSperm route - I just needed meds to help me ovulate which LUCKILY my GP has agreed to.  


I rang my clinic and said please could I just come back for some monitoring scans while taking Clomid.. They Said NO.  I would need to come back for ANOTHER initial consultation.  Another Pre-Treatment Scan.  AND my partner would need to be screened aswell etc.  Then I could have the scans.  (So this I'm guessing would all cost ANOTHER £600+)  Which is sooooo frustrating and such a rip off.  When all I want is a scan.


So I have decided not to bother with the scans... my GP has prescribed the drugs and hasn't recommended any scans.

Does anyone else have a similar experience?  
I wish there was a place you could just pay for scans and not all the extras.  I really do think the clinics try to get more money out of you in anyway they can.
Meanwhile, I'm hoping the unmonitored clomid will be ok for me.  As I have read on many threads that it is sometimes the norm.


----------

